# Lexapro and IBS



## penelope1 (Oct 15, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone has had success with Lexapro in helping to control IBS? I am ending my first week of taking 10 mgs and was pretty jumpy and stressed at first.I take the medication at night along with 1/2 mg of clonazepam in the am. The second night I threw up and had diarrhea the following morning. This morning I woke up with a very loose stool. Prior to this I had gone to a gastro doc (who I am still seeing) who through a process of elimination (tests) came up with the diagnosis of IBS.He prescribed Carafate for gastritis, amtriptyline, and a serious of other medications. None of these medications really worked. In fact the amitriptyline gave me severe constipation. I tried stool softners, laxatives, juice and Meatamucil. I had suggested to the doctor that perhaps I could go to a dietitian and was told that he didn't believe that diet and IBS go hand in hand.Anyway, I have made some life style changes. I had a very high stress job which I have now left and am currently looking for another job. I have started to see a psychiatrist who prescribed the Lexapro and clonazepam. (He is aware of my IBS problems).I am also thinking of changing my gastro doctor as his specialty is not IBS. There is another doctor in the same practice who specializes in IBS. (Don't know why my current gastro doc didn't refer me.Has anyone here taken Lexapro and clonazepam for their IBS and had success? I am also reading books regarding diets for IBS as well as herbal remedies such as peppermint and chamomile/fennel tea. I also heard that using Altoid mints can be helpful.


----------



## feelinpoopy1 (Mar 6, 2011)

im am going to see my dr tomorrow. i was going to speak to him about a anti depressant. i too was wondering if it helps. my ibs is horrible lately due to stress and moving out of state. i have trouble with change. i suffer terribly from anxiety which can turn to panic. i take clonazepam too only .125 mg in the am and if i need a xanax i take as needed. i was on 1mg clonazepam 4 years ago and dr kept me on .125 ...which is nothing! for security reasons. i do believe i need to up it because my stress has A LOT to do with IBS. i have been suffering with IBS since i was a child and was not diagnosed till i was 27 . i am now 42..female. i exercise daily and eat a decent diet. i LOVE chocolate which is really bad for IBS and any kind of alcolhol is too. which i have 2 drinks on a sat night. then i suffer the next day. so anyhow. ...i go tom to discuss ssri's and im not crazy about taking meds..ugg!


----------



## LisaW (Jun 10, 2010)

Any Gastro Dr. that says diet has nothing to do with IBS does not know what he is talking about! Get rid of that Dr.! Try the FOODMAP DIET and look at the web site ibsfreeatlast. Stop the chocolate asap and try carob.Good luck.Lisa


----------

